# Fox News debuts bizarre, giant tablets in its outrageous new newsroom



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, er ok then.

 

Read more.


----------



## story (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 7, 2013)

BATS in the belfry I think.


----------



## Manter (Oct 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well, er ok then.
> 
> View attachment 41594
> 
> Read more.


How orange is that presenter?! And are those ski goggle marks round his eyes, or did the makeup artist get a bit over excited with the touche éclat?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

Manter said:


> How orange is that presenter?! And are those ski goggle marks round his eyes, or did the makeup artist get a bit over excited with the touche éclat?



I know right! This is like something out of Brass Eye!


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

They're great. Fabulously ridiculous.


----------



## story (Oct 7, 2013)

So much to mock...!

Oh, where to begin...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well, er ok then.
> 
> View attachment 41594
> 
> Read more.



Awaits porn incident :-D


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 7, 2013)

"News pops in when news breaks".

He'll see us on the Fox News Deck, _whenever news warrants._


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

story said:


> So much to mock...!
> 
> Oh, where to begin...



I know, it's just begging for utter piss taking!


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 7, 2013)

Maybe they are just *really* tiny people....


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 8, 2013)

They look like the touchscreens we had at a college I worked at (those maybe bigger).

We had 60 inch ones.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 8, 2013)

CSI: Newsroom


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 8, 2013)

Tom Cruise working for Fox, yesterday.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 8, 2013)

Fox's clampdown on employees watching porn.


----------



## pesh (Oct 8, 2013)

maybe it's just got to the point where Fox hacks aren't allowed to use computers without being supervised.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Tom Cruise working for Fox, yesterday.



Lol!


----------



## Tankus (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry....but ......want ...!
perfect desktop replacement


----------



## 8den (Oct 8, 2013)

I like how the way they're basically saying "all our staff do is read twitter and other news sites" and thats how we get our stories. I mean how big a screen do you need to fucking read twitter?

I know thats how 95% of news is now days but it's nice to see fox news just going out and out and admitting it.

Someone described this as Ompah Lompas on the bridge of the Enterprise. 

Tminus 3 days till this happens in the fox news room.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2013)

One day...one day...


----------



## thriller (Oct 20, 2013)

looks cool.


----------



## Yata (Oct 23, 2013)

i can just imagine them being told before theyre live "if you need to click anything up towards the corners just leave it till we're off air as it will look really fucking awkward" do they even have health and safety in america?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 24, 2013)

Communism, I tell ya.


----------

